# The Sweater Workshop Knit Along (KAL) Thread 5/16/11



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey everybody! Welcome to the Sweater Workshop Knit Along!

This is a CASUAL no pressure all fun way to get through the Sweater Workshop sampler so we can knit...seamless sweaters with no or...minimal sewing at the end.

I don't know about you but I'm totally excited. So excited in fact that I'd like to do a Sock KAL this summer! But we'll discuss that later.

So, yes, it is casual, no pressure, all fun. Simple. * If you have the book or not please join* in answer questions, post questions and chit chat with us. The overall goal is to finish the sampler. That's it. Finish the sampler by motivating and cheering each other on.

Please don't feel the need to be perfect (harder said than done right?) Don't do rip outs and start over unless you know deep down you won't be able to finish unless you do. Remember the goal is to finish, NOT finish with PERFECTION!

1. When posting a question that has something to do with a technique in the book please either put the page number or the name of the technique.

2. When posting a solution do the same as #1, post the page number or the name of technique.

3. Please READ THE THREAD (RTT) before asking a question to make sure it hasn't already been asked or answered.

4. All knitting is knitting if you throw, pick, dance, jump, whatever your knitting style is all good. I don't know about you, but personally whatever I have to do to finish a project I will do. No one style or technique is better unless it helps me finish the sample.

5. The more the merrier! everyone and anyone whether they have the book or not can join in!

6. If I'm not able to be on line go ahead without me. There are some co-pilots out there who may be online and they will make themselves known and help out. With cheerleading us to the finish line when I can't.

7. Cheer each other on, answer each other's questions. Talk to one another. If you have a video or technique that helped you post the link to it and put the technique name or page number. This is kinda like a buffet of help and motivation...with a full dessert bar of fun.

If anyone has anything to add post it in your introduction post.

Finally, I'd like to thank all the participants. All the Knitting Paradise members and admins for letting me do this. I'd like to thank all the participants known and unknown.

Before we get started.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

To start things off,

Introduce yourself
Tell us if you are knitting the sampler in Flat or Round
Tell us where you are in the sampler you can post a page or technique if you want
To be really adventurous post a photo if you'd like.

Tell why you are participating too!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd like to ask about the book. What is it? Where is it found?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

larsan said:


> I'd like to ask about the book. What is it? Where is it found?


Hey, the book is called The Sweater Workshop by Jacqueline Fee.

Jacqueline Fee teaches a method to knit seamless sweaters with little or no sewing. The KAL is for the sampler part of the book. Basically the Sampler is a small project that teaches all you need to know about knitting a seamless sweater in a small project. IT is about the size of a legging.

IF you'd like to know more about it check out this thread. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8059-1.html#86280 The first few pages give a clear picture and here is a picture of the sampler. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8059-7.html#88849

We will be knitting Monday & Wednesday nights @ 8pm in each time zone. We will meet on the threads and some of us will have google talk up also.

You can get the book just about anywhere online and maybe someone here has an extra to sell. You can join in anytime.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

kick!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll Start.

I'm Xultar or T.

This is my 4th attempt @ the sampler and the furthest I've gotten is page 32. 

I'm knitting in the round and my colours are Cream and Maroon. 

I hope to get help this week on page 32 because My mind won't let me follow the instructions. When I get a chance I'll pipe in with what it says and maybe some can help me with that.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi I am Chags(Judy) I am knitting in the round, with a peach color. I have started sampler 2 times.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Has Sue Miller made it on yet?
Chags


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Xultar
Think I am still not on hear the right way


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

LuckyGinger here - knitting in the round. First attempt at sweater sampler. Using White and Red. I'm up to page 33 - got through the short rows after 2 times finally with no holes! Trying placket for second time and buttonhole - really have to go back and keep rereading - don't have it completed yet. I think I would rather be doing few more rows here and cut short the KP, K1bP1, K2P2


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Can we figure out how many people have joinned the thread? Perhaps everyone could just speak up, and log in


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Has everyone cast on? Any problems?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Chags said:


> Xultar
> Think I am still not on hear the right way


you are fine. A lot of folks had an issue with google talk.
So that is why we are using the thread here @ the forums. If you want we can do both here and google talk. LuckyGinger and I are chatting away! I love real time cuz I have Adult ADD for sure.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Chags said:


> Can we figure out how many people have joinned the thread? Perhaps everyone could just speak up, and log in


Exactly. Great call!


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you getting any questions or comments
Chags


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Chags said:


> Has everyone cast on? Any problems?


I'm casted on. I will admit trying it the first few times I was concerned about the hole @ the join. But I watched the video from Verypink.com and it was informative. Basically she said it would close up. And it did! I LOVE the cable cast on it is beautiful. I think I will use that cast on alot.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

I must talk more than I knit


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

hi, I am Linda and this is my first time, my bood didn't arrive on time they say Wednesday I ordered it April 12th they said they emailed me but I never saw one so I was trying to find one all this weekend boy is it a popular book hard to find when you want it. I hope to have it all together by Wednesday night but will follow tonight


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

LindaSue207 said:


> hi, I am Linda and this is my first time, my bood didn't arrive on time they say Wednesday I ordered it April 12th they said they emailed me but I never saw one so I was trying to find one all this weekend boy is it a popular book hard to find when you want it. I hope to have it all together by Wednesday night but will follow tonight


When I get a moment I will type out the first few items for you so you can get started if you want or wait until Wed. You can just chit chat about your knitting experiences till then. I''m still @ work because I'm on PDT.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Chags - I am having a hard time following on the forum - not exactly sure how it works. Seems easier in google talk where it is immediate. Don't know where everybody else is????


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

still looking for sue


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

luckyginger said:


> Hi Chags - I am having a hard time following on the forum - not exactly sure how it works. Seems easier in google talk where it is immediate. Don't know where everybody else is????


I don't think we had a lot of folks for eastern time.

BUT hit me up on google talk yall! If you'd like to know if other KAL participants have google talk PM them for their Google Talk ID.


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

that would be great if you did, please do so if its no problem I have been looking forward to this for so long it seems thank you very much


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Chags said:


> Has Sue Miller made it on yet?
> Chags


I'm here!!!! Thanks to Chags!!! I felt like I was lost in a foreign country for a while. But at 8:47 the lost has been found or something like that.

I have started the sampler with a few "bugs" built in. Am using a cream color with pink as cc as I had left over yarn from baby projects.

I haven't read everyone's entries, yet, but, wanted Chags to know I made it here.....
Sue


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Linda how do I get you on google talk?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

First, if you have email notifications set up for threads...you may want to turn it off because these threads will fill up you mailbox.


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't know?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

LindaSue207 said:


> I don't know?


PM me your google talk or gmail username. DONT post it in the thread because people are looking for spam addresses


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Glad to see you here


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

xultar said:


> First, if you have email notifications set up for threads...you may want to turn it off because these threads will fill up you mailbox.


What do you mean by above??? "Turn what off"?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

So no one want to post a pix of their sampler? I'll do it tonight when I get a chance.

LuckyGinger and I have been discussing page 32. YIKES that confuses me sooooo much but her info has been helping. Thanks LuckyGinger!!!!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

In your user profile you can turn off the functionality that sends you an email everytime you get a PM or a thread you watch gets a new post.

It may save you some time later. Then turn it on when the KAL is over


----------



## knitnstitch (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi my fellow knitters  I am knittin along - LOVE the new cast on method - love all the info from the book about why the ribs are wider/skinnier etc. Got thru the short rows fairly good . then I knitted along with the video on you tube - LESSON LEARNED knit up a sample first - until you are comfortable with it. needless to say , if the short rows aren't perfect - I learned somethin and there is a belt that goes over it . I am now just turning the page for sweatshirt pocket- brewing my coffee, so i can pay attention 
Happy knittin


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

I have invited some people to g mail but I still do not see what wveryone is saying

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

xultar said:


> To start things off,
> 
> Introduce yourself
> Tell us if you are knitting the sampler in Flat or Round
> ...


Hi...I am Betty White from Virginia (not on TV). I am knitting the sampler on circulars. On page 8 working the 7 rounds of garter stitch. Did the cable caston for the first time. Trying to switch from "throwing" to "picking" and doing pretty well on the knit side, not too good on the purl side, so I may just revert back to what I know how to do. 
I am using a light green worsted for the main color and may use a red for the cc if I have enough.
I am participating because I am addicted to Knitting Paradise and think I know a lot of great people I would never have met otherwise. 
Hope we can all finish the sampler, because I really want to do a sweater.
xultar....I am amazed at your skills in putting this together. Great job!!!


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Great to have you with us Betty White

Chags


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Betty White - it is great to be doing all this together. I too tried to pick from throwing - did one little dog sweater but it took me forever. K was easy and P was hard and I struggled with my tension so much went back to throwing - created too much stress! And I knit for stress relief.....go figure....


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Am working in the round for the first time. Doing ribbings now, and hoping to see more suggestions for the short rows as I read ahead and they look bizarre. Will take it one step at a time. Try and try again. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi sue


----------



## knitnstitch (Apr 27, 2011)

Not sure if any one else cast on 80 stitches like me ? I discovered I needed to mark my side seam @ 40 stitches. Now on pg. 36 - my two equal sides will be 13 stitches and my center "pocket " is 14.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

There are some lost people including myself on the the 24 page forum looking for the live KAL, I'm going to go back and tell them to come over here


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi knitstitch - I had to cast on 72 stitches - guess I knit tightly but after about 3 rows into stockinette stitch I went ahead and k2tog to get back down to the 64 stitches. 

I am working on page 33 the placket - I think I am almost done but still have to do the buttonhole and 2 more rows. Getting confused with rightside, leftside and how to stay in pattern on each end and slipping stitch.


----------



## JILLfromWI (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, I'm JILLfromWI and I'm doing mine in cream and still an unpicked dark color. I did a cable cast on that I found on you tube but after reading another message on the MAIN pages, I might not have done the right cable cast on. Also, I seem to have a big gap where I joined in the round...I cast on 4 times and I still am getting the gap. I figure I will close it up with my tail. I had to put on 72 stitches to feel comfortable knitting in the round? Is that going to cause problems further on? Should I start over and go with the 64? 

Another question, on page 22 she says to do 7 rounds of garter stitch (K 1 row/Purl 1 row)....does she mean a total of 7 or 7 more for a total of 8 ending with a Purl row?

Thanks from a newbie!!!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Everyone is way ahead of me this is my first time on knitting in the round (I'm not liking it). I might be knitting on round needles but I don't think I'm doing it right. Anyway I'm only on page 24 and 25. I'm using hot pink yarn


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Martin here, I am stuck trying to cast on!! I am using the Addi 16in circular needles, the yarn is sliding so easy I keep loosing it when I try to pull it through for the stitch. Any one having that problem? Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

knitnstitch said:


> Not sure if any one else cast on 80 stitches like me ? I discovered I needed to mark my side seam @ 40 stitches. Now on pg. 36 - my two equal sides will be 13 stitches and my center "pocket " is 14.


I had to do 80 my first and second time as I was making stiches a bit tight. On third try got it down to 64 and after a few rows, stitches moved more easily along the cable. Also had an inch or so gap at the join first two tries. I guess the trick for me is to do these things three times!! Moving along for now until the next hurdle.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

try wooden needles your yarn wont slip so much


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

JILLfromWI said:


> Hi, I'm JILLfromWI and I'm doing mine in cream and still an unpicked dark color. I did a cable cast on that I found on you tube but after reading another message on the MAIN pages, I might not have done the right cable cast on. Also, I seem to have a big gap where I joined in the round...I cast on 4 times and I still am getting the gap. I figure I will close it up with my tail. I had to put on 72 stitches to feel comfortable knitting in the round? Is that going to cause problems further on? Should I start over and go with the 64?
> 
> Another question, on page 22 she says to do 7 rounds of garter stitch (K 1 row/Purl 1 row)....does she mean a total of 7 or 7 more for a total of 8 ending with a Purl row?
> 
> Thanks from a newbie!!!


Yes, 7 more for a total of 8


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Well that is why I only have 3P in my garter stitch instead of 4 - I only knitted garter in 7 rounds instead of 8. Thanks Sue


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

I think your tension may be to tight..try to losen up
chags


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

can somebody please explain to me how to put someone elses message in the little box so that you know what you are addressing in the reply.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

I think I just figured that out myself you have to hit the reply button in the message not at the bottom of the page


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe not LOL


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hi Martin here, I am stuck trying to cast on!! I am using the Addi 16in circular needles, the yarn is sliding so easy I keep loosing it when I try to pull it through for the stitch. Any one having that problem? Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.


I think you might have to tight tension. Try to losen up
chags


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

luckyginger said:


> Well that is why I only have 3P in my garter stitch instead of 4 - I only knitted garter in 7 rounds instead of 8. Thanks Sue


I' glad I could finally help someone, instead of always needing to ask for help.

Now maybe I do need to ask for help. . . with google chat. How do I invite people, and get to chat?


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

cmbul said:


> Maybe not LOL


Try hitting reply Quote

chags


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Chags said:


> cmbul said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not LOL
> ...


Ok this is a test - this is so easy if I got it right.....and Thanks Chags


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Chags said:


> cmbul said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not LOL
> ...


I think that works thanks


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

luckyginger said:


> can somebody please explain to me how to put someone elses message in the little box so that you know what you are addressing in the reply.


Luckyginger,
You need to hit 
"Quote Reply" before entering your response and it will automatically copy the message into your reply box.
Sue


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> luckyginger said:
> 
> 
> > Well that is why I only have 3P in my garter stitch instead of 4 - I only knitted garter in 7 rounds instead of 8. Thanks Sue
> ...


Like Chags and I discovered, you type and get fast response but only one person at a time and can't see what everyone else is saying but those that are in your chat. Once you have a gmail account you can go down on left and hit chat button and search for us.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

luckyginger said:


> can somebody please explain to me how to put someone elses message in the little box so that you know what you are addressing in the reply.


Hit Quote reply then reply


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Chags said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Martin here, I am stuck trying to cast on!! I am using the Addi 16in circular needles, the yarn is sliding so easy I keep loosing it when I try to pull it through for the stitch. Any one having that problem? Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.
> ...


Thanks Chags, you hit the nail on the head, sure works better when someone tells you how to do it. Do you give knitting lessons??


----------



## JILLfromWI (Mar 25, 2011)

[/quote]
Like Chags and I discovered, you type and get fast response but only one person at a time and can't see what everyone else is saying but those that are in your chat. Once you have a gmail account you can go down on left and hit chat button and search for us.[/quote]

I have a GOOGLE talk session open, but don't we have to have everyone's email address in order to connect?

Thanks!!!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Like Chags and I discovered, you type and get fast response but only one person at a time and can't see what everyone else is saying but those that are in your chat. Once you have a gmail account you can go down on left and hit chat button and search for us.[/quote]

I have a GOOGLE talk session open, but don't we have to have everyone's email address in order to connect?

Thanks!!![/quote]
Jill my name is the same in GoogleTalk invite me to chat with you k.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Chags said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


I'm thinking of starting a Knit @ Lunch thing on my floor at work and try to teach. I just hope I can use LuckyGinger's hints to get past page 32!!!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

The secret I learned about the cable cast on is to not to be too tight. 

It will work it self out.

IF you are loose don't worry about it it will work it self out. But being too tight will make it so much tough. So Chags gets it 100%. 

Chags you're a co-pilot right? if not YOU ARE NOW!!!


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Good night all!! Will be on again on Wednesday night for KAL...will check tomorrow night for any info
Chags (Judy)


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Chags said:


> Good night all!! Will be on again on Wednesday night for KAL...will check tomorrow night for any info
> Chags (Judy)


No, don't leave me, what will I do if I get stuck again? Hope you have a good night and thanks again for your help.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey...It's Tootsie from PDT...Checking in to see how this is going to work. Seems like we are actually going to get started! That's good! I looked at the PDT folks of the list...looked like there are only about two of us...Maybe we need to chime in at 7 our time and see who else is here. Tootsie


xultar said:


> Like Chags and I discovered, you type and get fast response but only one person at a time and can't see what everyone else is saying but those that are in your chat. Once you have a gmail account you can go down on left and hit chat button and search for us.


I have a GOOGLE talk session open, but don't we have to have everyone's email address in order to connect?

Thanks!!![/quote]
Jill my name is the same in GoogleTalk invite me to chat with you k.[/quote]


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

I would like to give my heartfelt thanks to LuckyGinger for digging my brains out of a fog about the stuff on page 32!

She totally help me tonight. You ROCK LuckyGinger-CoPilot!!!!!! 
Thanks!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Tootsie I didn't want to give out people's googleTalk name because of privacy concerns. If there is someone you want to chat with on google talk just PM them.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

OK Jill...seems that Google isn't taking new addresses right now...or maybe I don't know what I'm doing. I'll keep trying so we can connect another time. I guess it isn't a good idea to put our gmail addresses on here...that makes it harder. Later. Tootsie


Tootsie said:


> Hey...It's Tootsie from PDT...Checking in to see how this is going to work. Seems like we are actually going to get started! That's good! I looked at the PDT folks of the list...looked like there are only about two of us...Maybe we need to chime in at 7 our time and see who else is here. Tootsie
> 
> 
> xultar said:
> ...


Jill my name is the same in GoogleTalk invite me to chat with you k.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Chags said:
> 
> 
> > Good night all!! Will be on again on Wednesday night for KAL...will check tomorrow night for any info
> ...


You got help tonight too? So did I . Maybe I can help you now if you get stuck till Chags gets back.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Tried something different and they wouldn't accept what seeme to me to be your address. Ah well....T.


Tootsie said:


> OK Jill...seems that Google isn't taking new addresses right now...or maybe I don't know what I'm doing. I'll keep trying so we can connect another time. I guess it isn't a good idea to put our gmail addresses on here...that makes it harder. Later. Tootsie
> 
> 
> Tootsie said:
> ...


[/quote][/quote]


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Tootsie I invited you to chat with me in google talk but I don't think you have accepted my invitation yet...that is unless you are talking about Jill.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Still trying to make contact...if this is your umpteenth message from me, I apologize! Tootsie


Chags said:


> luckyginger said:
> 
> 
> > can somebody please explain to me how to put someone elses message in the little box so that you know what you are addressing in the reply.
> ...


----------



## JILLfromWI (Mar 25, 2011)

I will try to read up more on Google talk to figure out what I'm doing wrong. 

I think I'm going to start over as I'm only 7 rows in and try to only have 64 stitches on. 

Should I be worried about the gap when joining?


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

JILLfromWI said:


> I will try to read up more on Google talk to figure out what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> I think I'm going to start over as I'm only 7 rows in and try to only have 64 stitches on.
> 
> Should I be worried about the gap when joining?


Im starting over also on good ol straight needles this is just too stressful


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

JILLfromWI said:


> I will try to read up more on Google talk to figure out what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> I think I'm going to start over as I'm only 7 rows in and try to only have 64 stitches on.
> 
> Should I be worried about the gap when joining?


NOPE The gap will close itself up. Just keep on knitting!!!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

If you are having issues joining for the first time check out these videos! They helped me.


----------



## pagebrenda (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,

I'm Page and I am knitting in the round with pink and green.


----------



## pagebrenda (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Xultar for the video. I am having trouble closing the gap in the round. I ended up using ddp needles.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

pagebrenda said:


> Thanks Xultar for the video. I am having trouble closing the gap in the round. I ended up using ddp needles.


Well when we finish the sampler if you want to get on line and try a circular join let me know.


----------



## pagebrenda (Jan 25, 2011)

xultar said:


> pagebrenda said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Xultar for the video. I am having trouble closing the gap in the round. I ended up using ddp needles.
> ...


Yes, I would love to change to the circular. That was my next question, how do I change over to the circular?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

pagebrenda said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > pagebrenda said:
> ...


Here is what I would do. I would use my circular as my right hand needle when i get to the stitch marker. We take it out after the short rows. So this would work before then.

you move all your stitches over to the right hand needle so by the time you finish you should be all on the circular. I think it would be the easiest to do when you are doing stockinette in a solid colour.

Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## pagebrenda (Jan 25, 2011)

xultar said:


> pagebrenda said:
> 
> 
> > xultar said:
> ...


Thanks. I will do that on my next round.

How long are we knitting tonight?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

knit for as long as you like. My hotel wifi kicked me off. I'm back on I'll be on for another hour or so.


----------



## pagebrenda (Jan 25, 2011)

Xultar,

When do we knit along again?


----------



## pagebrenda (Jan 25, 2011)

xultar said:


> knit for as long as you like. My hotel wifi kicked me off. I'm back on I'll be on for another hour or so.


Xultar,

When do we knit along again?


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Yikes, how did I miss the original thread? I'm heading out the door momentarily for a church road trip but I'm definately looking into this tomorrow! I'll be baaaak!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! My name is Judy.
I would like to join you. I must have missed the first thread to start. I just ordered the book from Amazon (a used one). We will be gone until the end of the month, leaving tomorrow. My book will come during that time. I will try to catch up. Is there a time line? I saved the web sites for u-tube to get an idea of the cast on. I usually like to knit in the round with circular needles so am anxious to begin. I usually have several things going at once. I am also quite new to this forum but am loving it. I am also recently retired and am busier than ever trying to do all the things that I couldn't while working. I love to sew, but hate sewing knitting projects so was happy when I read knitting in the round.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wouldn't you know it --- I missed the first posting of this KAL so I'm really far behind....I just ordered the book and will begin when it arrives. I'll follow along as best I can and will try like heck to catch up. I've never done a sweater, but have started one for my grandson. Can't wait for the sock KAL. I'll be using a soft green and gray. I'm Jeanette from Illinois.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Christina here. 2nd time around with this sampler. I learned to knit 8 months ago and this was one of my first real projects. Borrowed the book from the library the first time and only got halfway before I had to give it back. So glad for the motivation to try again.


----------



## Aglk9 (May 17, 2011)

xultar said:


> To start things off,
> 
> Introduce yourself
> Tell us if you are knitting the sampler in Flat or Round
> ...


Hi
My name is Ann and I just found this knit along. I'm new to knitting and doing this sampler would be the perfect thing to learn new techniques. I've done a couple of pairs of socks(didn't want to learn to knit on a scarf-wanted socks more) Hoping to catch up to the rest of the group. I'd eventually like to be able to make the Central Park hoodie. Thanks in advance to all the generous people giving their time to this.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, Christina here again and I have a problem. Not just my stash either  I cast on 64 sts but I am not even half way around the circular! I know that I am a tight knitter so I always go with a size larger needle but my question is this, when choosing my circular do I measure the cord + needles or just the cord length? Also should/could I use a smaller circular length?


----------



## smoke (Mar 23, 2011)

how do you join


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

smoke said:


> how do you join


I think you just introduce yourself and cast on!


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you please tell me what time zone the chat is in? For example, I'm on central time. Do I get in at 8:00 p.m., my time? 
Also, never chatted online before, so I need some guidance in that. 
I will be knitting in the round, but haven't gotten to the stash to decide on the colors. 
Will keep you posted. Thanks, what a great idea!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

jengmn said:


> Can you please tell me what time zone the chat is in? For example, I'm on central time. Do I get in at 8:00 p.m., my time?
> Also, never chatted online before, so I need some guidance in that.
> I will be knitting in the round, but haven't gotten to the stash to decide on the colors.
> Will keep you posted. Thanks, what a great idea!


We are in all different time zones but I am also in CST and 8PM our time is the correct time. Welcome


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> Ok, Christina here again and I have a problem. Not just my stash either  I cast on 64 sts but I am not even half way around the circular! I know that I am a tight knitter so I always go with a size larger needle but my question is this, when choosing my circular do I measure the cord + needles or just the cord length? Also should/could I use a smaller circular length?


You should be using a 16" cable on your needles, that is what the original thread said and the stiches seem to fit fine.


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

Now I just have to figure out how to find you all online so we can chat!


----------



## BSommer (May 2, 2011)

I have had this book in my library for several years but hadn't used it until last December when I was looking for a sweater pattern. I knit the sampler in lavender and white. I had more fun and learned so much that I sent the book and all the necessary "stuff" for the sampler to my best friend and her sister for Christmas. In March I started knitting sweaters for my great nieces. I found that with just 2 measurements and the information in the book I could fit them perfectly. The measurements come from a t-shirt that fits them...the distance around the body and the length from the hem to the underarm. My nieces range in age from 12 to 20 months. I mailed the 5th sweater yesterday. What fun this has been! I hope that each of you enjoys the sampler as much as I have. I started the mini sampler with the bobbles and have left it open. I've used it several times to practice techniques and new patterns. What a great idea that is! Many thanks to Ms. Fee!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AHHHHHH! Just saw this KAL and want to join. I ordered the book with expedited shipping so should have it by Thurs. the 19th. Now for the introduction:

I am settleg (Gwen). I returned to knitting last year after 40 year absence. I'm currently in a beginning knitter class making a top down no seam cardigan at my LYS. I will be using circular needs for this KAL sampler and will try to catch up quickly. 

Since I don't have the book can someone PLEASE tell me what type of yarn, how many colors (assuming 2 since I read earlier posts/still catching up though) and what size needle. If you can tell me how many to cast on and using what method I can at least do that much. MUCH appreciated.
Feel free to PM info if you don't want to post it.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

settleg said:


> AHHHHHH! Just saw this KAL and want to join. I ordered the book with expedited shipping so should have it by Thurs. the 19th. Now for the introduction:
> 
> I am settleg (Gwen). I returned to knitting last year after 40 year absence. I'm currently in a beginning knitter class making a top down no seam cardigan at my LYS. I will be using circular needs for this KAL sampler and will try to catch up quickly.
> 
> ...


Hi Gwen, the pattern calls for flat or circular needles which ever you prefer, I beleive it was size 6-7 or 8. 16" circular needle, I am actually using a size 9 and it calls for worsted weight yarn (on skein is enough) and an alternating color you don't need a lot of that. Use a cable cast on; and knit the first row. Thats all I remember from memory I am at work so I can't refer to the book. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm really confused about how this works. Do we come to this thread at 8 p.m. tomorrow night or is there somewhere else in cyberspace we meet to knit?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Linda, thank you for doing this.

I can't download anything, but I can print out anything that is posted. Can I take part in this endeavor?

I have a book and patterns in seamless top-down knitting--for adults and for children. I like them. Carolyn

[email protected]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you so much cmbul. I also just installed Google chat so will add you to that too if that is okay. 


cmbul said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > AHHHHHH! Just saw this KAL and want to join. I ordered the book with expedited shipping so should have it by Thurs. the 19th. Now for the introduction:
> ...


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

settleg said:


> thank you so much cmbul. I also just installed Google chat so will add you to that too if that is okay.
> 
> 
> cmbul said:
> ...


I'm not using the google chat because I totally don't know what to do with that and I don't want another email address so I just follow along in this forum, its a little slower but at least I know what I'm doing.


----------



## cfdroste (Mar 25, 2011)

I just found this KAL and want to join. I ordered my book today and it should get here by Thursday. Thanks for the beginning lessons. My name is Charlene.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

O.K., from what I'm reading, I'm assuming we chat together in a Google chat room on Monday and Wednesday nights at 8 p.m. Is that correct? I created a Google email account as a precursor to downloading the video chatting. Can anyone tell me if this is correct? I'm on a mac, so can't just download Google chat.


----------



## anami3737 (Jan 31, 2011)

The book is available here

http://tinyurl.com/3wyqudt

abebooks had 20 copies


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I am Carolyn, a retired nurse. I am knitting in the round and love it. I sew and knit for charity.

I just now ordered the book from Amazon. Hurry up, folks, they only have a couple left. I also ordered another inexpensive book, to get the free shipping.


I can't download, but if you will post enough to get us new folks started, we can catch up. Maybe.

I think this is a WONDERFUL idea. I love this forum. Carolyn


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

knitnstitch said:


> Not sure if any one else cast on 80 stitches like me ? I discovered I needed to mark my side seam @ 40 stitches. Now on pg. 36 - my two equal sides will be 13 stitches and my center "pocket " is 14.


I also had to cast on 80 stitches. Thanks for the stitch information. Betty


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there are a lot of knitters meeting in a google talk chat room and a lot that just follow along on this forum. It is at 8pm tomorrow night in either place. My understanding is google talk is faster response time and I beleive you have to be on an email list unless you already have an account. I just follow a long with the forum it is easier for me. You can review the original posts on this forum for a better understanding.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

cmbul said:


> Hi there are a lot of knitters meeting in a google talk chat room and a lot that just follow along on this forum. It is at 8pm tomorrow night in either place. My understanding is google talk is faster response time and I beleive you have to be on an email list unless you already have an account. I just follow a long with the forum it is easier for me. You can review the original posts on this forum for a better understanding.


Thanks for explaining. Does that mean there will be a KAL thread on this forum tomorrow night? I'd like to have the option of following along both ways which is why I went ahead and got a Google email address. But I'm not sure how to get to a Google chat room.  Penny


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

Chags said:


> Has everyone cast on? Any problems?


Hi, I bought the book and will choose my yarn today. I have never knitted on circulars, in fact I'm new to knitting. I bought a 29" circular - that was all my Walmart had (no knitting stores around here). Would that work or not? I know the book says to use a 16" circ. but I have no idea if my longer length is doable or if I should order a 16" online. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I knit in the round and you should be able to use the 16" circulars. I as a rule use anywhere from 32-40 inch circulars; the extra cable doesn't bother me...at least not so far. I just joined this KAL today and will get by book according to amazon on Thursday.


knitwitty said:


> Chags said:
> 
> 
> > Has everyone cast on? Any problems?
> ...


----------



## nightingalenana (May 9, 2011)

Hi, I am very interested in the KAL. How can I get started until I get the book I will order from amazon. What kind of yarn and needle should I buy and how can I get started. How is the book set up and the KAL.

carol


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I just checked Amazon and they only have 4 copies of the book left.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys really quickly because I'm at work.

The book is The Sweater Workshop - by Jacqueline Fee. We are knitting the sweater sampler to learn how to knit seamless sweaters. This is a sampler now not a full blown sweater.

The KAL is Monday and Wednesday evenings 8pm in each time zone. You can participate in the threads as well as GoogleTalk which I will get into later.

You need a 16in circular needle. You'll have to make a bigger sampler if you get a larger needle. 

You will also need regular old 4ply yarn workable on a #8 US needle. They call it worsted weight. You can use RedHeart or Cascade it doesn't matter. If you use Cascade 20/20 you'll need 2 hanks of a lighter colour and 1 hank of a darker or contrasting colour.

You will need a stitch marker or two...earring...paperclip loop of yarn...what ever.

Two buttons and DPNs to match the size of your circular so if you are knitting with #8 16in circular then you'll get #8 DPNs.

You'll also need the book. When the group was smaller I thought I could handle typing out the assignments but since it is bigger things are getting a bit tougher to keep up.

If you'd like to join the group Please PM me ASAP. I need your TIMEZONE and your GOOGLE Talk ID if you already have a google email just send me that.

I will be drafting more co-pilots because LuckyGinger, Chags, and others did great last night! This think is really cookin!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

*IF YOU DO NOT HAVE THE BOOK BUT WANT TO GET STARTED*

The author does a Cable Cast on (Look for a YouTube video on this) I haven't had time. It is so pretty. You'll love it.
You can cast on anywhere from 64 to 80 as long as it is a multiple of 8. That is if you have 16in circulars. If you have 24 you'll have to do more which is no problem your sampler will just be a bit bigger.

DON'T CAST ON TIGHT be gentle with it it will work itself out plus you'll have to add more stitches if you do. I learned the hard way.

You can do either Flat or round knitting. The book has instructions for both. I'll just do round.

You will want to join the stitches in the round. I posted links to videos to watch. The Denise Interchangable video was the one that worked for me.

After the cast on and joining you will do one round of all knit stitches.

Then you will put in 7 rounds of garter stitch starting with a purl round because you already put in a knit round.

HINT
Remember garter stitch is knit one round purl one round because you will be knitting in the round. It is only on flat needles that you knit all the stitches.

After that you can knit 5 rounds of stockinette which in the round is ALL KNIT stitches.

I will stop there for now gotta get back to work.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

*Co-Pilots and soon to be assigned co-pilots *

I will be contacting you by PM later today and tonight. We have TONS of new KAL knitters. This is awesome!

You guys did a great job last night.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

xultar said:


> Hey guys really quickly because I'm at work.
> 
> The book is The Sweater Workshop - by Jacqueline Fee. We are knitting the sweater sampler to learn how to knit seamless sweaters. This is a sampler now not a full blown sweater.
> 
> ...


Thanks xultar I was starting to feel a little overwhelmed, I'm not doing as much as your other co-pilots but I'm trying to answer as many posts as I can. I'm a little confused about the whole google thing so I hope the others will continue to answer those posts. You've done a great job with this by the way


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, Im Wilma from PA. I have the book but havent started yet. I want to knit along but next few weeks are crazy for me. I will try to keep up - having huge Memorial Day/actually Sunday party for family - 50 give 0r take so lots to do. don't have google talk so will work thru the thread. I will be working in circular and havent chosen my colos yet ffrom my stash. I think this is a great idea.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd love to join, but can't make the Monday session... Also for all of you who were asking about the book. If you have search on Barnes and Noble web site, I found the price to be a bit less expensive than Amazon or Borders, also if you're a member, it's less expensive still with FREE shipping!

I'll be getting the book within the next day or two and hope to get going asap.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

This is granny, I have made it past the short rows thanks to postings of u-tube. I am however having trouble with the buttonhole which starts on page 33. I don't know why I can't soak it in....brain dead in some areas i guess. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

granny said:


> This is granny, I have made it past the short rows thanks to postings of u-tube. I am however having trouble with the buttonhole which starts on page 33. I don't know why I can't soak it in....brain dead in some areas i guess. Anyone have any suggestions?


I'm in the same spot as you. I'm gonna try to get it down tonight. I'll be online if you want to talk it over. I really want to understand it and make it work tonight. IT would really help my motivation...

Buttonholes or BUST!


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

amen, i'll be on later to see what you did


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

cmbul said:


> Thanks xultar I was starting to feel a little overwhelmed, I'm not doing as much as your other co-pilots but I'm trying to answer as many posts as I can. I'm a little confused about the whole google thing so I hope the others will continue to answer those posts. You've done a great job with this by the way


You are doing fine with what you are doing because if you happen by the thread and see some questions you can answer you answer. That helps a ton!


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi xultar,
Thanks for giving us the first few directions so those of us joining late will have a chance to catch up. I've never done a cable cast on, so that will be a first for me. 
Penny


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

My name is Aluca. I've never tried this particular sampler, but it looks like I'd be doing a lot of interesting and new techniques. Been knitting for about 30 years on and off. Always wanted to join a knit along, but never did... Looking forward to it all. Can't join on Mondays, have a pup (5 yrs old) that's in training, but will join other sessions 

Regards all


----------



## iateacher (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm a teacher in SW Iowa. I have been following, reading, the blog and downloading patterns to put in my portfolio. I have been teaching my 5th grade students, those who want to, to learn how to knit. So far each has just been knitting a scarf. I have needles that have been given to me that they start on. If they like it and want to continue, I ask them to buy their own needles so I have needles for next years knitters! I buy yarn at garage sales or auctions so that they don't need to invest anything to learn. I bought the book on line and will have it for those who want to do more advanced work. I plan on knitting a sweater for my college age son for Christmas, so thought I'd join the fun!
I will knit in the round on size 8/10 needles. Have to get the yarn to start!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I will be with you after Memorial Day. My book should be here by then. I already got a confirmation from Amazon that it has shipped. However we will be going to Northern MN tomorrow until the end of the month. I also need to check Utube to see how the cable cast on is done. Does anyone have that site to the video? I will be following the thread. I don't have google chat and am not sure how to go about it. This sounds like fun. I love this forum and all that are in it. You encourage each other and help each other.
Judy


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Knitters,

The sampler that I saw posted (front and back) is confusing me. Is it a sweater? I was thinking baby cocoon.

Are there any hints in the book for left handed knitters.

I have a lot going on ATM but I am going to think about joining. Have fun with this.

SEA


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

can someone tell me how to google talk? How does it work?

Thanks. I already purchased my book just need to buy the yarn which I will do tomorrow. I'm excited.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> Ok, Christina here again and I have a problem. Not just my stash either  I cast on 64 sts but I am not even half way around the circular! I know that I am a tight knitter so I always go with a size larger needle but my question is this, when choosing my circular do I measure the cord + needles or just the cord length? Also should/could I use a smaller circular length?


Circular needles are measures from point to point. You must knit very tight..directions say you may add extra stitches if needed. Will take longer if you have more stitches.
Hope this helps
chags


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

jengmn said:


> Now I just have to figure out how to find you all online so we can chat!


You can either use forum thread for KAL or use google talk. For google you have to sign up for g mail
chags


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

knitwitty said:


> Chags said:
> 
> 
> > Has everyone cast on? Any problems?
> ...


I do not think the 29 inch will work for you. You would have to add so many extra stitches in order to join to form circle.
chags


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

Cast on and through with the knit one, purl one ribbing. Do you want pictures posted?


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

nightingalenana said:


> Hi, I am very interested in the KAL. How can I get started until I get the book I will order from amazon. What kind of yarn and needle should I buy and how can I get started. How is the book set up and the KAL.
> 
> carol


Look back a couple of pages on forum and you will see it all posted for you
If you cannot find it just PM me and I will send it your way
chags


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Chags said:


> nightingalenana said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I am very interested in the KAL. How can I get started until I get the book I will order from amazon. What kind of yarn and needle should I buy and how can I get started. How is the book set up and the KAL.
> ...


CHAGS you are the GREATEST!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

SEA said:


> Hey Knitters,
> 
> The sampler that I saw posted (front and back) is confusing me. Is it a sweater? I was thinking baby cocoon.
> 
> ...


It's not anything, its a sample piece for you to try all the different things a real sweater would ask you to do. You can use it as a reference when needed.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

pennycarp said:


> O.K., from what I'm reading, I'm assuming we chat together in a Google chat room on Monday and Wednesday nights at 8 p.m. Is that correct? I created a Google email account as a precursor to downloading the video chatting. Can anyone tell me if this is correct? I'm on a mac, so can't just download Google chat.


Hi Pennycarp and Settleg - I was on google chat the other night and I too have a mac. I couldn't download google talk, but with a google email account, you can chat by scrolling down and looking for chat on the left hand side. I will send you a personal message so that I can add your names to my chat list and give you mine. I am on Central time but was on for quite awhile Monday. Each person that you chat with will have a popup window where you can send messages back and forth real time. I do not have video just chat.

Hope that helps and will touch base with you tomorrow night. In the meantime - my sweater sampler is a lot larger than I thought it was going to be. I used a 16" size 10 needle because I am a tight knitter but it is really getting big. I'm enclosing a picture - made it through page 35 I believe with a few extra rows for the placket and button whole and am getting ready for pocket. Learning a lot and having fun with the KAL. I'm not an experienced knitter so anyone can do this if I can......


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

cbmul said:


> SEA said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Knitters,
> ...


cbmul You ROCK!!!! Thanks!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

LuckyGinger!

OMG that looks TOTALLY FANTASTIC! 

Again Thanks for the help last night. I'd still be stuck and whining if it weren't for you last night.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

So I made it through the pocket, which btw I thought was awesome. Never made one before. I am learning sooo much from this book. Now on to the increases;p


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

luckyginger said:


> pennycarp said:
> 
> 
> > O.K., from what I'm reading, I'm assuming we chat together in a Google chat room on Monday and Wednesday nights at 8 p.m. Is that correct? I created a Google email account as a precursor to downloading the video chatting. Can anyone tell me if this is correct? I'm on a mac, so can't just download Google chat.
> ...


Look at you go girl!! I am on google chags86 see you there.
chags


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

xultar said:


> LuckyGinger!
> 
> OMG that looks TOTALLY FANTASTIC!
> 
> Again Thanks for the help last night. I'd still be stuck and whining if it weren't for you last night.


No problem - I was glad I could help - it takes a village of knitters to get through this book - literally - this is such a great opportunity to work with you all. I'm learning so much with everyone's help.....thanks to all of you for sharing and your kindness!!!!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

granny said:


> So I made it through the pocket, which btw I thought was awesome. Never made one before. I am learning sooo much from this book. Now on to the increases;p


I'm just on the placket or what ever it is coming up on the pocket. I think I'm gonna need a couple of martinis for the pocket.

I'm glad you like the book I was concerned that people wouldn't but I'm learning too. Plus I'm learning to TRUST the pattern.

Sometimes it is hard to let go and trust the pattern because in our mind we can't see where it is heading sometimes...we can't see in our mind how it will workout...but you have to read and trust.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! Just viewed LuckyGinger's sampler...beautiful! Thanks xultar for posting how to get started for those of us awaiting our books. Hope you and other helpers don't burn out by the time I (and others) get started. I'm not particularly a fast knitter but thoroughly enjoy the journey. Picked up Caron Simply Soft in Lemon and Melon and have cast on. Getting ready to do the first few rows. Am suppose to have the book by thursday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

defiance, ohio - eastern daylight time


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

xultar said:


> granny said:
> 
> 
> > So I made it through the pocket, which btw I thought was awesome. Never made one before. I am learning sooo much from this book. Now on to the increases;p
> ...


yes, read it over & over & over then it clicks


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Knit Picks has the book for $25.43.

I mentioned earlier that Amazon had only 4 copies. Suppose they are gone by now. 

Most of the Barnes and Noble bookstores say it's out of stock.

Available at one store but too far to drive.

Guess I won't be doing this.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

isn't there some way we can get the pages to the ones who can't get the book? i would be willing to copy & send to whoever I can.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

granny said:


> isn't there some way we can get the pages to the ones who can't get the book? i would be willing to copy & send to whoever I can.


I don't think we can do that, but thanks for the idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

xultar is correct. Designs such as those in a book are copyright protected and to distribute them by copying them is illegal. Your heart was in the right place with the idea though.



xultar said:


> granny said:
> 
> 
> > isn't there some way we can get the pages to the ones who can't get the book? i would be willing to copy & send to whoever I can.
> ...


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Knit Picks has the book for $25.43.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that Amazon had only 4 copies. Suppose they are gone by now.
> 
> ...


Judy, Perhaps your library would have it. It's worth a try. Good Luck.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a wonderful book! I made the sampler about 5 years ago when I was just beginning to knit! Since that time I have made several sweaters, all of them in the round. If I can find my sampler, I will post a picture. One of my grandsons used to like to wear as a Dr. Seuse (sp) hat! Wish I'd taken a picture of that at the time lol!


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

cmbul said:


> SEA said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Knitters,
> ...


Personally I would love to hear what everybody is going to do with their samplers after we get them done. Not exactly on topic though. I already decided to make mine into a round bottomed purse for my kid.


----------



## Jami (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so excited I've never done a KAL before. I have ordered the book and it should be here be Friday. I'll have some catchup to do but that is ok. I have always wanted to make sweaters but have not been able to cross that fear barrier, hopefully this experience will crash that barrier down. Thank you to all the supportive experiences knitters out there! Jami


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

LuckyGinger your sampler is just great, I gave up on the round needles it was stressing me out. I started over so I'm only on the seed stiching rows. I'm thinking I'm just going to place it over a bottle or something and keep in my room as a decoration.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Personally I would love to hear what everybody is going to do with their samplers after we get them done. Not exactly on topic though. I already decided to make mine into a round bottomed purse for my kid.[/quote]

I like the idea of making it into a purse, but I think it would be humongous!  I only had 24" circulars on hand, so I've started with those, but I had to cast on 144 sts.! I have 16" circulars coming, and I'll start over with those. It should go much, much faster with only about half as many stitches on the needle.

Penny


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Pennycarp and Settleg - I was on google chat the other night and I too have a mac. I couldn't download google talk, but with a google email account, you can chat by scrolling down and looking for chat on the left hand side. I will send you a personal message so that I can add your names to my chat list and give you mine. I am on Central time but was on for quite awhile Monday. Each person that you chat with will have a popup window where you can send messages back and forth real time. I do not have video just chat.

Hope that helps and will touch base with you tomorrow night.

Hi luckyginger,
I will be on Google tonight and hope to be able to chat.  Can you tell me what comes next in the sampler after garter stitch rows, then stockinette rows? That's where I am now, waiting for my book to come today.
Penny


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

settleg said:


> xultar is correct. Designs such as those in a book are copyright protected and to distribute them by copying them is illegal. Your heart was in the right place with the idea though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are right, I didn't think about the copyright laws. oops!!


----------



## Dramdrams (Feb 14, 2011)

hello ladies
Veronica, just found this today, wed and will try to join you this evening. I don't have the book yet so will just follow along. I think this is so exciting. I am the only knitter in my family so it gets kinda lonely. glad you ladies are out there.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dramdrams said:


> hello ladies
> Veronica, just found this today, wed and will try to join you this evening. I don't have the book yet so will just follow along. I think this is so exciting. I am the only knitter in my family so it gets kinda lonely. glad you ladies are out there.


HI. If you read the post thread it tells you the first 15-20 rows and most of the info you will need to get started(needle size and co method etc..),


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I am using 36 inch circulars - and using the magic loop method. It seems to be working. I just finnished the garted stitch rounds. I just started and have several other projects going so I'm not moving very fast.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Good place to learn the magic loop or traveling loop so I can use my larger needles. Thanks for the site. I will look for the chat on left hand side of my screen tonight. Carolyn


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

cmbul said:


> LuckyGinger your sampler is just great, I gave up on the round needles it was stressing me out. I started over so I'm only on the seed stiching rows. I'm thinking I'm just going to place it over a bottle or something and keep in my room as a decoration.


Am I missing something? I did not see a seed stitch????? Help!!!


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Good place to learn the magic loop or traveling loop so I can use my larger needles. Thanks for the site. I will look for the chat on left hand side of my screen tonight. Carolyn


Hi Carolyn,
What is your Google username? What time zone are you in?
Penny (pennyc43)


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope I'm in the proper time zone here  I don't have google but I like the slower pace of this thread because 8:00 is my kids bedtime and I may have to get up and down often (bedtime is always a battle of wills).


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Question:
When using this thread, can I keep it open and get incoming entries, or do I need to shut down and go to my emails for new message notifications?
Sue


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

So far as I know they just pop up. Though it seems we are the onlly ones here right now. I suspect google chat has something to do with that.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I will be staying on this thread tonight as I had trouble with the google chat. It seemed to foul up my internet. Couldn't use email. So shut down and started up again and will stay here for now. Still working on ribbing rows, soon to reach stripe. 

I sent my extra Sweater Workshop book to Australia, hope it reaches Shirley soon.
Sue


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> I think I will be staying on this thread tonight as I had trouble with the google chat. It seemed to foul up my internet. Couldn't use email. So shut down and started up again and will stay here for now. Still working on ribbing rows, soon to reach stripe.
> 
> I sent my extra Sweater Workshop book to Australia, hope it reaches Shirley soon.
> Sue


That was nice of you to send book on!!! All good people here. 
chags


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

So far I have gotten up to the button/cardigan rows. The ribbing rows were torture! I needed more excitement but I made it through.


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I am here also..I set up google chat but don't have anyone to list so I can communicate. So I will be on this thread until I get some user names . Mine in Weallison01


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I just started and am working on the stockinette - no problems yet


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Not doing so well on sampler. Have been working late, just came thru the door and wanted to check in. work ,work,work
Chags


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Trenody, are you still there? Hope the kids settle in for you. Where are you on the sampler? All going well?

Where is everyone else????
Sue

OOps......I guess while I was typing in, lots of folks joined in. Great.

Chags, hope you take a couple minutes to relax.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Weal said:


> I am here also..I set up google chat but don't have anyone to list so I can communicate. So I will be on this thread until I get some user names . Mine in Weallison01


also on google chat, you may add me!! chags86


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think thes is as far as I got last time before I had to take the book back to the library. A little nervous but still cant wait. I'm really looking forward to the pretty lacy bit at the top. Not much experience with that kind of thing yet.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Trenody, are you still there? Hope the kids settle in for you. Where are you on the sampler? All going well?
> 
> Where is everyone else????
> Sue
> ...


Hi everyone - LuckyGinger here just getting on and checking in. I am actually Central Time but came on a little early. I am working on the sweatshirt pocket. Have about 4 more rows to go before I start knitting it in to the current row I was on in the sampler.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

luckyginger on google chat


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

I decided to go with Pale Green and Royal Purple for this sampler. I know it dosen't sound appealing but it works together(really!). What colors are you knitting with?


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,
This is Penny: pennycarp here and pennyc43 on Google chat. I've completed my 10 stockinette rows and am ready to begin the ribbing. I don't anticipate any big problems with that section, but who knows? 
Like LuckyGinger I'm here early as I'm in Central Time, too. I'm going to head over to Google and see if I can figure out how to chat.
Penny


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> I decided to go with Pale Green and Royal Purple for this sampler. I know it dosen't sound appealing but it works together(really!). What colors are you knitting with?


I think that sounds like wonderful color combination. Saw something like that on one of the pictures by another knitter here on the forum and her project turned out beautiful...


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

luckyginger said:


> Trenody85 said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to go with Pale Green and Royal Purple for this sampler. I know it dosen't sound appealing but it works together(really!). What colors are you knitting with?
> ...


I thought so too Thanks  It's going to be a lovely purse if I can figure out how to sew it up like I want it.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Chags said:


> Not doing so well on sampler. Have been working late, just came thru the door and wanted to check in. work ,work,work
> Chags


Chags your a mediator here right? Are we early? I got on at 8 my time but I'm in NC.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if anyone is chatting on Google? I understand there are no chat rooms, so I guess it's like IM or iChat? No one has contacted me that I know of.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> luckyginger said:
> 
> 
> > Trenody85 said:
> ...


I haven't decided what I'm going to do with mine - I am sure you can finish off the bottom and have a wonderful purse - someone on here more experienced than I would have a way for you to cast on and finish with an oval or round bottom I am sure.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> Chags said:
> 
> 
> > Not doing so well on sampler. Have been working late, just came thru the door and wanted to check in. work ,work,work
> ...


I think co-pilot? but will help any way I can. I am in Mass. it takes a while to get going...thought there would be more


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mine did come out a little different that last time I did it. I had to cast on way too many sts then. This time I got it down to 64 like i'm supposed to but I had to use size 9 needles and a 12" cable. I hope it won't mess up my sampler too much. It does look normalish. I wish I could figure out the posting pictures thing. I couldn't even change my Avater pic 20 min ago when I tried.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

going to try a pic of my sampler.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> going to try a pic of my sampler.


Hey everyone - I just noticed from the main menu there is another thread that xultar started for KAL THRead 5/18/11

I just got kicked off google chat but will log back on

Would love to see picture Trenody85 - I had to cast on 80 in order to make it around. Am up to sweatshirt pocket with some trials but learning lots


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> going to try a pic of my sampler.


doing a good job...did you see new thread for the 18th
chags


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. I did see it but I didn't see many people on there yet so I thought I would ask everyone if they would like to start on the new thread and not have so many pages to look back through. :mrgreen:


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> going to try a pic of my sampler.


Hey T - you are doing a great job - looks really good - I used 10 needles and doing good but mine is way bigger!


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

luckyginger said:


> Trenody85 said:
> 
> 
> > going to try a pic of my sampler.
> ...


Mine was huge the first time I tried. because I didn't know I was a tight knitter and needed to make some changes to compensate. I was so frustrated because the thing could have fit my 7 yr old.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> luckyginger said:
> 
> 
> > Trenody85 said:
> ...


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

I understand there is a new thread for 5/18/11. How do I get there?
Sue


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> luckyginger said:
> 
> 
> > Trenody85 said:
> ...


oh well maybe mine can be an overnight bag! he he


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> I understand there is a new thread for 5/18/11. How do I get there?
> Sue


I went to the active topics tab at the top and it was there, but if you exit the screen after you click it it wont be there again. If that happens you have to go to the Topic Log tab instead.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> I understand there is a new thread for 5/18/11. How do I get there?
> Sue


Hi susan - go to bottom of page here on left and click main menu and look for 5/18/11 KAL THREAD


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Luckyginger some of my worst projects have been turned into grocery/library totes and they turned out beautifully in the end so I'm sure yours will be too.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> Luckyginger some of my worst projects have been turned into grocery/library totes and they turned out beautifully in the end so I'm sure yours will be too.


You are so kind! my husband keeps asking me what in the world I'm making! He doesn't get it - practice and who knows....he he repurposing goes a long way


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Absolutely. I cant stand for something I make to have no purpose. My kid kept asking what I was making too and she wouldn't leave me alone about it until I told her it was going to be a purse


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Trendy and Lucky,
Thanks for directions. I found it. Will there be a new one each night? What if we want to check in during the day to see what went on before, do we just check the most recent one? It seems there are so many different ones, I get confused. Maybe it's just me. I've been confused alot lately!!! Whew!!


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

nope not just you. I got confused too. I'm going to check the older ones as they get sent to my e-mail and then on Monday I'm going to try to find the newest thread. 
---(plan)->


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Trendy and Lucky,
> Thanks for directions. I found it. Will there be a new one each night? What if we want to check in during the day to see what went on before, do we just check the most recent one? It seems there are so many different ones, I get confused. Maybe it's just me. I've been confused alot lately!!! Whew!!


I'm with you - unfortunately, each morning I am checking the older threads to get caught up. I believe xultar said she would start a new thread for each forum Mon and Wed with the new dates so we don't have to wade through all the pages I looked tonight but didn't go far enough on the main menu to find the right thread. I don't have all the tips figured out yet on the forum either.....maybe someone can tell us how to do watched items and we can find it there?????????

Anybody?


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for your help, Lucky. At least I don't feel alone in cyberspace.
Sue


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

I havent a clue but I'm going to try putting the older threads into my favs.


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am here but book isn't and I don't google or know how to. I wish I was following along with you girls but as soon as I get my book in, that is what I will be doing, trying to catch up where you all will be on Monday. Good luck to you all and happing knitting


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

LindaSue207 said:


> I am here but book isn't and I don't google or know how to. I wish I was following along with you girls but as soon as I get my book in, that is what I will be doing, trying to catch up where you all will be on Monday. Good luck to you all and happing knitting


if you want I can tell you about the first few rows and you can get started.


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

that would be great, I have the needles and the yarn ready. I just didn't have the directions and was afraid to ask, thank you very much.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

do you know the cable cast on?


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

do you mean size 8 16 circular needles or how to cast on?


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

first lets agree to chat on this page instead of both here and PM messages . 

and I did mean how to cast on Because I wanted to know where to start.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

finally got thru the stripes, but i am unfamiliar with decreases, took awhile to get through the increases,so i will have to do more reading. Having fun learning though!! As a beginner I am so glad for this forum and the workshop.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello! glad to see you posting again. There was some comfusion as to where we were to meet to chat so I will explain that now ok.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Every Monday and Wednesday we will have a fresh new thread to follow. It will be under the Active topics tab at the top or the Knitting(Main) at the bottom. It will be titled the same but with the appropriate date instead of the older thread dates. 

I ended up chatting on both threads tonight because everyone who signed on early (like me) ended up here until Xultar came and told up about the new page.


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

Is the offer to let me know the first couple of rows to get caught up to where you are still available?


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes i'm still here and the first few rows are:

CO 64 sts (most people have had to CO morein multiples of 2, but I went down to a 12" cable instead)

knit one round using a marker to keep your spot at the beginning

Garter stitch 7 rounds beginning with a purl round

Stockinette 5 rounds


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

thank you for the info I will get started.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

if you want to do some more let me tell you whats next
you are supposed to cut the yarn leaving a 6-8" tail and then the book explains how to add the yarn back in again(same color) if you already know how to do that then its just 5 more rounds of stockinette


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

see you next monday on the new thread


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> cmbul said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyGinger your sampler is just great, I gave up on the round needles it was stressing me out. I started over so I'm only on the seed stiching rows. I'm thinking I'm just going to place it over a bottle or something and keep in my room as a decoration.
> ...


I called it the seed stich but it was the K1P1 rows sorry for confusion


----------



## iateacher (Mar 7, 2011)

Carolyn, Hi I'm IA teacher and also am waiting for my book. I have finished the garder stitch and the stockinet stitch. Could you tell me what stitch is next and how many rows? I am trying to play catch-up! Thanks, and have a great day :-D


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello, IAteacher: On page 15 of this forum, toward the bottom, Trenody has kindly printed the first few rows so we can catch up. Welcome to the group. Also--There is a new thread on this same topic. Go to the top of this page. Click on new topics or unread topics, and it will be there. The newest thread that I know of, is the 18th. Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry---go to active topics at the top of this page, and scroll down, and click on main. Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry again. Teacher--I found it on watched topics. Carolyn


----------

